# RIP Missy



## MR MIYAGI (Dec 19, 2012)

This is the reason i just joined up i recently lost my python Missy..

I then bought another female to replace her the same day and called her Missy..

One of the Best Snakes i have ever Owned..

RIP Gal (((((((((((( + ))))))))))))


----------

